# Las Vegas Sin City BMW CCA Driving School April 22-23



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

We are full speed ahead taking applications for the 2006 Sin City BMW CCA Driving School.

The application can be downloaded at:

http://www.sincitybmwcarclub.com/driving.html

We will be using the 2.4 mile outside road course in the same configuration as last year!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bim Growl (Aug 22, 2003)

Lookin' forward to it... It's gonna be nice not to have to drive forever to get to the track for once.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Didn't know you post here, Chris! 

So..any chance you might be bringing some extra brake pads to sell at the event?:rofl:


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Still some spaces left and the deadline is quickly approaching!

Weather is predicted to be fantastic as always too!


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Conrats on the baby.  

Too bad about UCLA.

I'll see you there.


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

It was still great to see the Bruins in the championship game!

Corbin's a future Bruin too and gave his best 8-claps for the team!

See ya in a few weeks!


----------

